# Blurred smileys..?



## andyoxon (25 Sep 2008)

Is it my imagination or iffy monitor, or do others think the smileys look slightly 'irregular' and blurry.


----------



## Shaun (25 Sep 2008)

Are you using Internet Explorer?

You may have your IE zoomed-in (which can anti-alias images, thus making them appear a little bit fuzzy).

Have a look in the bottom right-hand corner - you should see a magnifying glass and a percentage figure - 100%?

If it's more/less, try setting it back to 100%.

Of course, it goes without saying that you should ignore the above if it is not applicable! 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

